# Just starting hmg/hmc injections and help needed!!!



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have been having a break from ttc aided and tried for a year naturally. Has not worked and as Clomid did not make me ovualte before consultant told us to start the injection treatment. However, he left the appointment after that and told me to call the nurse for more info on what to do on cd1 (whenever that might come!) The docotr working for teh consultant had a brief chat whilst doing paperwork and just told us to expect side effects will be more severe than clomid, really worried now about whats involved....HELP!!!!!!!! Been googling the topic but thats not helping the nerves! Would be so grateful for any help or advice, also I am slightly underweight and was wondering of this causes a problem. Also does anyone know how succesful this treatment is?

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Smileybunny  

Come over and join us all on the OI girls thread.   

I have had 5 cycles of puregon and you can see that it has worked for me   here is my experience.

I ring my clinic on day 1 for a day 2 scan to check everything is ok.  Start the injections on day 2.  I was on a low dose of 100IU for 3 days then 50IU.  The clinic said I could have either puregon or menopur but puregon is easier because you inject with a pen.

I injected every day for 16-18 days before ovulation and had scans on day 9 and then every 2 or 3 days after that.  You do need a lot of scans.

Most times I was given the HCG shot to ovulate but its not always necessary.  This injection is a bit more tricky as there is mixing to do.  I always did myself a tray with everything on and took my time.

Then 21 day blood test to check ovualtion has happened and sometimes I got a scan too.

I had a lot less side effects with puregon and my consultant explained this is usually the case because clomid affects all your hormones but puregon is pure FSH hormone and therefore it doesn't mess with your other hormones.

You will see on the main thread there are other girls trying to put on weight and it can't do any harm if you are undeweight - have you read that full fat milk and ice cream can help with ovulation?

I think the success rate is about 15% per cycle and overall is just above the success rate of clomid.

I am so glad I had OI, now my pregnancy is low risk and everything is going well so I have found it can all work out fine.

Good luck - I really hope you get lucky very soon.

Jenny xx


----------

